# The Bugs and Insects



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iZHayD]First spring touch by Siegfried Tremel, on Flickr







Junonia genoveva hilaris[/URL] by Cecilia Rey, on Flickr
Plebeius argus by Margaret&#x27;s photos, on Flickr
Bee by Wojciech Grzanka, on Flickr
Cuckoo wasp by David Taylor, on Flickr
mélitée orangée papillon by daisy, on Flickr
Sepsid - Black Scavenger Fly - Oklahoma by Thomas Shahan, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

amore pericoloso by renzo campostano, on Flickr
Four-spotted Chaser (Libellula quadrimaculata). by Bob Eade, on Flickr
Gefurchter Dickmaulrüssler (Otiorhynchus sulcatus) by Werner B., on Flickr
On dirait bien que j’ai surprise cette petite chenille 🐛 au saut du lit 😃 by nadege gascon, on Flickr
Nhện nhảy Evarcha bulbosa Zabka con đực by Tran The Ngoc, on Flickr
Common jumper by eddy lee, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vulcain sur Deutzia by Nilca van Leyen, on Flickr
Green-veined White by Michael Gittos, on Flickr
Jardin_2020-05-13-122.jpg by denis loyaux, on Flickr
alieni by Antonello Piga, on Flickr
Mason Bee (Explored) by justin Str, on Flickr
Rhabdomiris striatellus -A Mirid bug (Miridae) by &#x27;JJ&#x27;, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Honey bee by Karen Webb, on Flickr
Agapanthia villosoviridescens by Lukasz Prajzner, on Flickr
蜂ツツジ #1ーBee and azalea #1 by kurumaebi, on Flickr
Maiden&#x27;s Blush by Alex Perry, on Flickr
Trithémis pourpré Trithemis annulata by Ezzat Nammour, on Flickr
Gulf Fritillary,Agraulis vanillae by Mike_FL, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

piove by Simona @5imonapol, on Flickr
Hypnotic Eyes by Yantra, on Flickr
Batesia hypochlora (B00369, EC00122) by Still Air, on Flickr
Azure damselfly (Coenagrion puella) by Graham Whitehead, on Flickr
黃脛巨緣椿象｜大坑一號步道 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
Marmalade Tasting by Sue Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

てんとう虫みぃつけた！ by yoko.wannwannmaru, on Flickr
Punaise ornée du chou by Clémentine Vandenberghe ♐, on Flickr
be Ready ! by Apisit Wilaijit, on Flickr
Darkling Beetle by Sarah Wetmore, on Flickr
Macaón by Joaquín Padilla, on Flickr
Cockchafer (May-bug) (Melolontha melolontha) by Paul Quigley, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Bee on Brunnera by Janet Benoy, on Flickr
Cantharidae spec. by Nature&#x27;s Intricacies, on Flickr
Mélitée des centaurées (Melitaea phoebe) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr
Die Ameise by Perez Vöcking, on Flickr
Heliophanus tribulosus by Guillaume, on Flickr
Four-spotted Chaser ~ Libellula quadrimaculata {explored} by Graham Hall, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

marpissa muscosa femelle by denis michaluszko, on Flickr
16 May - Nature-1535 by E B, on Flickr
Garden Mantid - Praying Mantid (Orthodera ministralis?) by Travis Hale, on Flickr
Lachnaia sexpunctata by Cristian Arghius, on Flickr
Blue-banded bee,male_99A2838 by Erica, on Flickr
Libélula by Gabriel Büll, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

icindela campestris, grön sandjägare by David Janglöv, on Flickr
Les yeux dans les yeux, dans les yeux, dans les yeux... by Dorian, on Flickr
Lycaena phlaeas by Fabrice, on Flickr
Small Bee in the woods by James WB, on Flickr
Breakfast by José Ros, on Flickr
Evarcha arcuata mâle, coteaux de Montgaillard. by Faireal tales from Here, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

&quot; N° 1 sur Explore &quot; Papillon Machaon ( Papilio machaon ) by Norbert Lefevre, on Flickr
Visitors of the Spring - III by Gaurav Agrawal, on Flickr
Saved! by Tom Musson, on Flickr
In all beauty by Gilbert de Bruijn, on Flickr
What makes me happy by Gilbert de Bruijn, on Flickr
Early in the morning by Gilbert de Bruijn, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Phrynetopsis Fuscicornis [Ebogo Cameroon] [Explore 2020-05-10 #34 ] by Javier Rupérez, on Flickr
Ampedus (Ampedus) sanguineus by Eugenijus Kavaliauskas -&#x3D;Dantis&#x3D;-, on Flickr
Fliege | Fly (Brachycera) by Sven, on Flickr
© 062020 Maikäfer / cockchafer by Ricardo, on Flickr
Le gendarme et les aigrettes de pissenlit by Jean-Jacques Cordier, on Flickr
Wasp by Ioannis Koutroubakis, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Auffahrt aus Sklavensicht by Sepp Vogel, on Flickr
Soldier beetle by Harry Sterken, on Flickr
Well, ahem, I&#x27;m just hanging around ! by Regina, on Flickr
Stinging Nettle Slug Caterpillar (Cup Moth, Setora sp., Limacodidae) &quot;Red Devil&quot; by itchydogimages, on Flickr
Wild Flower by Ed Sivon, on Flickr
Swift River Cruiser by Eric Isley, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hyles livornica by Pablo Martinez-Darve Sanz, on Flickr
Harmonia axyridis / Coccinellidae larva (Explored) by Tigerhase., on Flickr
Attulus pubescens AKA Hypositticus pubescens. by Frank Hendre, on Flickr
Keine Tarnung - No camouflage by Theo Heldens, on Flickr
Ladybug by Nature&#x27;s Intricacies, on Flickr
The Cute Bee, Pt. 2 - _TNY_8398 (In Explore 23/5 2020) by Calle Söderberg, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

.... by Dominique FENOT, on Flickr
Theridiidae by Bruno Garcia Alvares, on Flickr
Greer Butterfly 1 by Dan Lupo, on Flickr
Phyllobius pomaceus ? by Julie D, on Flickr
Curculio glandium - Eikelboorder (2) by André De Kesel, on Flickr
early bird by Olaf Craasmann, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Eyes by Michael Völker, on Flickr
Spring yellow by keiko *has, on Flickr
The nursery of the spiders by Roberto Innocenti, on Flickr
La Julienne / Chalk-fronted Corporal by Alain Maire, on Flickr
Duende by raulespino78, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I won&#x27;t share! by Michael Figiel, on Flickr
Nomada flava f on wood spurge by Steve Balcombe, on Flickr
Mariposa-2 by Mario Arana García, on Flickr
26.5.20 Black Tailed Skimmer by Susan Payne, on Flickr
Apollofalter by Reiner Aichholz, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Banded Demoiselle 502_6805.jpg by Lynn Griffiths, on Flickr
Crab Spider by Distinctly Average, on Flickr
La Zygène pourpre by AGNES, on Flickr
_D7X0364 by Phil R, on Flickr
So Many Cicadas by Bonnie Ott, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Emperor Dragon by nerd bird, on Flickr
Bestiole by Jean-Luc, on Flickr
BM09 Small Tortoiseshell by John French, on Flickr
Antheraea polyphemus by Logan Crees, on Flickr
Jumping spider by Manjunath Acharya, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Escaravelho do Alecrim by Andreia Neves, on Flickr
Mancha plateada andina, Dione glycera, Fam. Nymphalidea, Subfam. Heliconiini by gonzalo chacon hernandez, on Flickr
Omalus aeneus (Seine Estuary, Normandy, France) by Frank Canon, on Flickr
Prove di volo. by Mario Valentini, on Flickr
Common Blue 4B9A7869 FNGY 200530 copy by Glenn Beasley, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Rosenkäfer by Winfried, on Flickr
Bibio marci. by Ireneusz Irass Walędzik, on Flickr
Banded Demoiselle by Ray Hurd, on Flickr
Ascalaphe by christine BARRE, on Flickr
Some Things Never Change by Mountain Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Jumping spider by Mark Banks, on Flickr
DSC00230 by alex rz, on Flickr
Robberfly / Raubfliege by Sebastian Morweiser, on Flickr
Mantis taking a drink by Shahanan Roberts, on Flickr
Lacewing (Chrysoperla carnea) Explored by Wayne Withers, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Pavot de Californie avec une visite. by Michel ARNOUX, on Flickr
Ectophasia crassipennis by PERNO Andre, on Flickr
the better to see you with (Explored) by Cheryl Molin, on Flickr
damn tic (in explore) by Alta Alteo, on Flickr
Four Spotted Chaser. by Guy, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Bug Life by Rodrigo Rodriguez, on Flickr
Libellenlarve 1 - Dragonfly larva 1 by Erich Schmid, on Flickr
Dragonfly by Jim McCulloch, on Flickr
Bonne nuit Ladybug by Nicole Bernardin, on Flickr
Untitled by Amy Adams, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

4 Spotted Chaser Dragonfly by Tony Smith, on Flickr
Zygène du Lotier... by Monique Marie Stenger, on Flickr
La petite tortue, la Vanesse de l&#x27;ortie - Aglais urticae L. by florence fabre, on Flickr
Libellule à quatre taches - Explored by Oric1, on Flickr
Broad-bodied Chaser, Robin Post Lane, Jun 2 2020, P1 (9) by Marilyn Dewar, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Warzenbeißer Decticus verrucivorus by Franz Rothenhaeusler, on Flickr
Lycaena helle (male) by Patrick Laferl, on Flickr
the fly by Michele Nespoli, on Flickr
Large Skipper (Explored 4 June 2020) by Andy Brown, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Ectophasia crassipennis by Cristian Arghius, on Flickr
Praying Mantis (Orthodera ministralis) by Travis Hale, on Flickr
The scorpion who wanted the moon by Alberto Ghizzi Panizza, on Flickr
Feeding Moth by Tom Musson, on Flickr
Nymphidium acherois by Over 6 million views!, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Its off to work we Go by Paul Wiles, on Flickr
Common Darter (f) by brian waller, on Flickr
Common Asparagus Beetle by Gary Clarke, on Flickr
Mariposa (Explore) by Vicente de Miguel, on Flickr
♂ Marsh Fritillary Explored by Rod Smith, on Flickr
Green Leafhooper - May 2020 by Gomen S, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Birch Shield Bug by David elliott, on Flickr
三角麗翅蜻 by Bergman, on Flickr
20/52 - The _Eyes_ Have It by K.O. Smith, on Flickr
Golden Ringed Dragonfly by Rich Edmondson, on Flickr
A Lemon pansy butterfly by John Sim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Cockchafer by Helmut Wendeler aus Hanau, on Flickr
Green&amp;Green by Pere Perarnau, on Flickr
The African by José Ros, on Flickr
Я буду всегда с тобой by By Juergen, on Flickr
Acraea issoria formosana 細蝶 by ted762563, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vaiven by Juan Adradas, on Flickr
weevil by Fotomomente, on Flickr
Wasp Moths / Clearwing Tiger Moths (Syntomini, Arctiinae, Erebidae) by itchydogimages, on Flickr
Schwebfliege | Hoverfly (Syrphidae) by Sven, on Flickr
Wings Made from Diamonds, Pt. 2 - _TNY_0692 (In Explore 19/4 2020) by Calle Söderberg, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Garden Tiger Moth (Arctia caja) Caterpillar by Eero Kiuru, on Flickr
gone astray by fateish, on Flickr
Gebänderte Prachtlibelle ♀ by Hobbyknipsel, on Flickr
butterfly by Marina Chistyakova, on Flickr
Gazé (Aporia crataegi) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Robberfly got syrphid by André De Kesel, on Flickr
Punaise des Bois..... ( Explore le 08.006.2020 ) by jean marie faure, on Flickr
Longhorn Beetle (Thysia wallichii, Lamiinae, Cerambycidae) by itchydogimages, on Flickr
Thymelicus sylvestris by leo nielsen, on Flickr
Flugkünstler by Normen B., on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Dark Green Fritillary Jun 2020 by Lakes4life, on Flickr
A Pleasure to Work With - _TNY_5238 by Calle Söderberg, on Flickr
Meeting the perfection by Paviga1988, on Flickr
Petit sylvain (Limenitis camilla) by Michel Terrien, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Cape Daisy by Jane Dibnah Floral Art, on Flickr
House fly by Mark Donohue, on Flickr
Close Encounter of the Third Kind by Jo Datou, on Flickr
Con más de 3000 especies existentes y una historia superior as los 325 millones de años, las libélulas demuestran ser uno de los insectos más veloces, exitosos y bien adaptados del mundo. by Carlos Iván Restrepo, on Flickr
Spider (explored 09.06.2020) by Michael Holdinghausen, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Western Tiger Swallowtail, Huntington Beach Central Park by Dave Telford, on Flickr
Little leaf muncher by Jill I, on Flickr
Megachile bee leafcutter f by Jean and Fred, on Flickr
Bee by Geoff Ronalds, on Flickr
mouse spider (scotophaeus blackwalli) by karl wedlake, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Aurore by Thierry Van Regemoorter, on Flickr
Klein Tijgerblauwtje (Leptotes pirithous) Lang&#x27;s short-tailed blue by Laurens Danckers, on Flickr
common birdwing (Troides helena) - Kuala Lumpur Butterfly Park - Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia - Jan 2020 by Ian Morton, on Flickr
Nomada basalis Mâle by jessica joachim, on Flickr
Eight-spotted Skimmer by speech path girl, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Male Silver-studded Blue by steb1, on Flickr
Anise Swallowtail by Martin Dollenkamp, on Flickr
Large Marsh Horsefly ~ Tabanus autumnalis {explored} by Graham Hall, on Flickr
Washing the face by Daniele Rossi, on Flickr
• Snipe fly • by Remo Sloof, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Machaon by Bernard Prouvost, on Flickr
SWALLOWTAIL ( Papilio machaon britannicus ). by Jim Downes, on Flickr
Elephant Hawk-moth-53 by David Gardiner, on Flickr
DSC_5994 Syrphe by sylvette.T, on Flickr
&quot; Les beaux yeux &quot; by ☼ Sun TIKY☼, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

On It&#x27;s Last Legs? by SkyeWeasel, on Flickr
Macaón by Masaco 76, on Flickr
Le voyeur by pascale, on Flickr
Heath Fritillary - mating pair (explored) by Anne Richardson, on Flickr
aan een zijden draadje by Monique Callens, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Long horn by James WB, on Flickr
Untitled by Tom Marinelli, on Flickr
Two butterflies. by Santhosh Pandian, on Flickr
Cyaniris semiargus by Livia Major, on Flickr
coccinelles by elisabeth letombe, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

How did you find out using the old code would work, by accident?


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Yellow Fever said:


> How did you find out using the old code would work, by accident?


Just now I saw this..Sorry..
And I read in brazilian section....


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Gazé (Aporia crataegi) by Muriel Haudot, on Flickr
spinne by Felix Ullli, on Flickr
Common clubtail - Ictinogomphus rapax by Linda De Volder, on Flickr
Jumping Spider by Jon Hawton, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, its beautiful like my wife!


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

🤭


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

simply stunning!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flies Sex

DSC05216 by alex rz, on Flickr
Spider in the Pink by manuela, on Flickr
Big Sand Tiger Beetle by Dave Rogers, on Flickr
F22B8FF4-A5A3-4BFF-8C54-55D6A41A172D by Deanna Moran, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Trio of Stingers by charles connor, on Flickr
DSC_3165_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
DSC_3112_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
DSC_3140_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Phoridae / Buckelfliege / scuttle fly by Thomas Pieper, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Phocides pigmalion by Logan Crees, on Flickr
Fabriciana adippe, Skogspärlemorfjäril by David Jan, on Flickr
Yellow Swallowtail by Marie Brown Cottage Garden, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Castañeta de la vid (Vesperus xatarti) by Sergi Roca, on Flickr
Coléoptères by JEAN PAUL chabbert, on Flickr
Lemyra alikangensis 三條橙燈蛾 by ted762563, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Exploration by Sébastien Blomme, on Flickr
Mantis furiosa. En Explore by Pierre Eyckmans, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lyssomanes sp by Mary Torres, on Flickr
EXORISTA FLY by Wellington Pracz, on Flickr
Salticidae by Wilmer Quiceno, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Headshot soldierfly by Tran The Ngoc, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Oniscus asellus by Eugenijus Kavaliauskas -&#x3D;Dantis&#x3D;-, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Saltamontes verde by Francisco Javier Gonzalez, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7198 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7197 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1097 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1098 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

This is called pallid winged grasshopper. When we see it, that means the Fall is around the corner because they usually hatch after summer.
















my photos


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1813 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1833 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1814 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Cool Tiny Soldier Fly by justin Str, on Flickr


----------

